# المهندسين الاتراك وخطوات تصنيع سيارة الهيدروجين =مشروع تخرج



## fagrelsabah (27 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم 

من تركيا مشروع تخرج لفريق من طلاب الهندسة انتجوا سيارة تسير بالهيدروجين 

الفديو يستحق المشاهدة 

بداية من تصميم الاسكتشات الخاصة بالسيارة الى عمل النماذج الى التصنيع الكامل لها 
اسم الفديو 

*Sahimo is Ready for Race - Saitem*




الرابط
http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x9fhsg_sahimo-is-ready-for-race-saitem_tech

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x9fhsg_sahimo-is-ready-for-race-saitem_tech

الصور بالمرفقات


----------



## fagrelsabah (27 يوليو 2009)

بعض الصور

وطرق تصميم على الكمبيونر للسيارت وتفاصيلها وقياساتها
بالمرفقات


----------



## fagrelsabah (27 يوليو 2009)

صور اخرى بالمرفقات 

توضح خطوات الانتاج واستخدام الروبرت = الانسان الالى لعمل الفريزة لصب الفوروم الفيبر جلاس


----------



## fagrelsabah (27 يوليو 2009)

الصور بالمرفقات 
لمراحل تثبيت ورش خلطة الفيبر جلاس


----------



## fagrelsabah (27 يوليو 2009)

بالمرفقات صور 

الجامعة كلية الهندسة 
الهيكل والاجزاء الميكانيكية للسيارة

والجسم الخارجة عند دهانه ومعالجته


----------



## fagrelsabah (27 يوليو 2009)

بعض الصور بالمرفقات 

توضح كيف يعمل هذا الفريق كخلية النحل


----------



## fagrelsabah (27 يوليو 2009)

باقى الصور بالمرفقات 

والسيارة بعد انتهاء بنائها وتجربتها 

والاحتفال بانتاء المشروع ونجاحه


----------



## aminabdulhady (16 سبتمبر 2009)

لم يكن يهمنا تصنيع السيارة فهذا يعلمه الجميع انما كنا نود معرفة تصنيع خلايا وقود الهيدروجين
عموما مشكور على الجهد الوافر


----------



## الساحر (16 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك ...................وشكرا علي المعلومة


----------



## almalem (30 مارس 2010)

اريد معلومات عن انواع خلايا تحليل الوقود الهيدروجيني


----------



## almalem (30 مارس 2010)

ارجو منكو سرعة الرد


----------



## almalem (30 مارس 2010)

هل هناك فكر لمشاريع التخرج لقسم الهندسة الصناعية


----------



## adfrft (12 ديسمبر 2011)

جميل نتمنى ان تكون مناهج تعليم طلابنا في الجامعات عن التصنيع والممارسة العملية بدل الحشو والمناهج الغير مفيده والتي تضيع العمر بدون فائده ويتخرج الطالب جاهلا للاسف ويرجع يتعلم من الحياة اتمنى ان يصنع طلابنا العرب في الجامعات كل شيئ حتى الوصول الى الاكتفاء الذاتي في كل شيئ ... لما لا ونحن نمتلك كل الامكانيات .


----------

